# Name That Part



## wrongway (Jun 14, 2013)

What is this called and what does it do? I think it could be a chain tension-er? It is on my parent's 1951 Firestone Pilot. Can we get any new ones or ones in better shape?


  Thanks, Scott


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

That's exactly what it is!  They show up on here also on E-bay from time to time. Place a wanted ad if you can't find any on the site search function.


----------



## Boris (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with everything Brian just said. Just out of curiosity could you post the serial number of that bike and any other markings from underneath the bottom bracket.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 14, 2013)

*Make sure you get the correct size & thread pitch ....*

BEWARE .. there are various sizes available in these chain tensioner bolts .. 

Some sellers don't know themselves what they are selling -- best bet is to take one of yours to the local hardware store & figure out what you yourself have to begin with .. then ask the seller what they might have ...if it is not in the listing itself .. many sellers cross reference many brands of bicycles to get more exposure to their item .. just because it says a bicycle name or brand .. doesn't mean it fits .. just some friendly FYI advice ... 

Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## jd56 (Jun 14, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> I agree with everything Brian just said. Just out of curiosity could you post the serial number of that bike and any other markings from underneath the bottom bracket.




Dave...here is Scott's post from earlier

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?41154-Firestone-Pilot&highlight=pilot


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> BEWARE .. there are various sizes available in these chain tensioner bolts ..
> 
> Some sellers don't know themselves what they are selling -- best bet is to take one of yours to the local hardware store & figure out what you yourself have to begin with .. then ask the seller what they might have ...if it is not in the listing itself .. many sellers cross reference many brands of bicycles to get more exposure to their item .. just because it says a bicycle name or brand .. doesn't mean it fits .. just some friendly FYI advice ...
> 
> Ride Vintage .. Frank




Great point Frank!!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 14, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> BEWARE .. there are various sizes available in these chain tensioner bolts ..
> 
> Some sellers don't know themselves what they are selling -- best bet is to take one of yours to the local hardware store & figure out what you yourself have to begin with .. then ask the seller what they might have ...if it is not in the listing itself .. many sellers cross reference many brands of bicycles to get more exposure to their item .. just because it says a bicycle name or brand .. doesn't mean it fits .. just some friendly FYI advice ...
> 
> Ride Vintage .. Frank




Huh... Frank, I just tried to give you a thumbs-up rep on this post. Site w/n let me. (I tried).


----------



## Boris (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks JD! So with the serial number being 178-O-9A4, can someone tell me who manufactured the frame. Isn't 1951 a little late for chain adjusters?


----------



## wrongway (Jun 14, 2013)

I should say I 'think' it is a 1951 according to brochures I've seen online. I always welcome the correct info, though! I am thinking there should be more numbers than what are there, but that is all we have to go on.  Thanks, Scott


----------



## vincev (Jun 16, 2013)

Definately find out what size you need.Number of threads per inch.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2013)

*Thanks bricycle .......*



bricycle said:


> Huh... Frank, I just tried to give you a thumbs-up rep on this post. Site w/n let me. (I tried).




Not sure why it would or wouldn't work ... but thank you for trying non the less ... Frank


----------



## bricycle (Jun 17, 2013)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Not sure why it would or wouldn't work ... but thank you for trying non the less ... Frank




U bet!.....


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 5, 2021)

Boris said:


> So with the serial number being *178*-O-9A4, can someone tell me who manufactured the frame. Isn't *1951* a little late for chain adjusters?



If the 178 indicates Huffman, who used that rear fork end until the later-1950’s, does the dash “0” indicate the year, 1950? 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/firestone-pilot.41154/#post-242187


----------

